# Rare? Forest Green Anchor hocking beer bottles.



## RoyalRuby (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm mainly posting this thread to see if others have come across any of this style forest green "Packie/One Way" bottle(s), so far I've uncovered 7 in a old 40's/50's dump just down the road from me, I keep finding listings for the A/H mold number 8565A as being rare, of the 7 I've found, 4 of them are the 8565A A/H bottles, 3 of those 4 have the "Anchorglass" embossed around the lower edge and 1 without, the other 3 of the 7 are from O/I, I also have two Carlings Ale green ones with labels also from O/I, of all the amber "Packie/One Ways" that I've found (anywhere) only 1 is a A/H bottle, I also have 1 Ball made one, all other amber (the majority of that style I have) are Brockway Glass Co. bottles, so are the O/I green counterparts just as tough to come by?, also the Ball and amber A/H Packies seam far and few between, anyone else finding these?....And Yes, the Old Milwaukee and Shlitz are Royal Rubys with original labels....


----------

